# The Gauntlet



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

@defetis I did not forget

Your instructions are contained within the box.

9114901123086309843086


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh its on


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve you terrible person! He read his way to figuring me out. He sent a very taunting note and a very hardcore wrapped package.







I had never even heard of this but was way excited to open it up and try it. So Smooth!! Thank you!
@Cocker_dude Im not sure if its return fire time or make sure to board up the windows!


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Muwhahahahahahaha!!

Round 1 complete

@defetis get ready for round 2

9505521426424195000688


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

ya this is gonna get ugly for Steve


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

defetis said:


> ya this is gonna get ugly for Steve


But before that happens, your entire neigborhood will be obliterated.
@defetis Round 3 is in the air

9505521426424196000823


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> But before that happens, your entire neigborhood will be obliterated.
> 
> @defetis Round 3 is in the air
> 
> 9505521426424196000823


Mailman is an hour out probably. We will see whats left after today


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

All great smokes! Thank you sir but i can only thank so long before I return fire


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

defetis said:


> All great smokes! Thank you sir but i can only thank so long before I return fire


Remember, this is still not complete. That is only the second run. Round 3 is in the air. Round 4 is getting fueled right now...


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

defetis said:


> All great smokes! Thank you sir but i can only thank so long before I return fire


Now this is entertainment.
Do me a favor and KO Joel!!! 
:boxing::kicknuts::mischief:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Cocker_dude

I thought was a UFC round type thing....3 round fights


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

defetis said:


> @Cocker_dude
> 
> I thought was a UFC round type thing....3 round fights


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> View attachment 86824


attachment didnt work sir


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

You are way to friggin fast.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> You are way to friggin fast.


Im pretty positive this thread is gonna be remembered as two people not to mess with on puff


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Cocker_dude


Round 3 arrived today. Crazy awesome smokes here. Few I've been dying to try! When will this end so I can fight back


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Work was crazy today, but I managed to get round 4 in the air.

9505521426424198000722


----------



## ShaneG (Apr 9, 2014)

What on earth is even going on here? What did he do to deserve that?


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Note to self...these fools is crazy...






But...I'm not sure they're ready for jokey smurf speed....not a challenge, just saying



BTW...those are some amazing bombs! Well done


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

With POOF going down I got a lot of updating to do.

Here is round 4



I started sending retaliation # 1

I received round 5 (will upload to photobucket soon)

Sent out round 2 yesterday

9505 5000 2228 4202 0001 85

*This FIGHT IS ON!*


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Cocker_dude

Here is awesome round 5



You asked for it by this point


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad round four arrived safely.

I received round 1 of the return fight. I will post a picture later today.

I also have a round five tracking number that I wasn't able to post, but I'm guessing that @defetis received it today.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> Glad round four arrived safely.
> 
> I received round 1 of the return fight. I will post a picture later today.
> 
> I also have a round five tracking number that I wasn't able to post, but I'm guessing that @defetis received it today.


Sent out round 3 couldn't fit a note of antagonization. Im doing one more after this to end this thread with a bang.

9505 5000 2228 4204 0001 14

Btw there is one special one in this bomb that may be hard to wrap your head around:yo:


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Round 1 of return fire from @defetis is quite the awesome thing...Smoked a couple of them and I am glad to have them back in my humidor. The EPC Inch has been on my wishlist and I've never had that Fuente before. Very nice!!


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Round 2 is a special thing...I absolutely LOVE the surrogates line and I have been looking to try the Banker and the Sinisiter Sam. Now I'm starting to second guess what I've gotten myself into. I was thinking that I had a chance of beating @defetis in this game, but he's got me on the ropes.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Like I said in the pm. Steve and I have a lot of the same sticks. So im stretching to find things he hasn't already sent but I got plenty left


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

defetis said:


> With POOF going down I got a lot of updating to do.
> 
> Here is round 4
> 
> ...


Ummm.....A question if I may? The sender sent out at least one cigar that he did not know the history of or indeed whether it was authentic? WTF?!?!!!!? You could be sending a BOTL a beetle infection or mold or indeed any damn thing. Sorry guys to spoil your fun but you are playing a poor game if you do not even know the history of the cigars you are gifting. :twitch::fear::scared:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

No worries that a trip to the freezer can't fix...any stick you buy or receive from anywhere can carry the same risk...freeze em all if you're worried.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> No worries that a trip to the freezer can't fix...any stick you buy or receive from anywhere can carry the same risk...freeze em all if you're worried.


And if you are gifted a fake Cuban cigar? How does a freezer make it authentic?

Some newer members may feel they have been given a boon by receiving a cuban cigar. Then to find it tastes like crap would be a travesty as they then get turned away from some of the best cigars in the world.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Mante said:


> Ummm.....A question if I may? The sender sent out at least one cigar that he did not know the history of or indeed whether it was authentic? WTF?!?!!!!? You could be sending a BOTL a beetle infection or mold or indeed any damn thing. Sorry guys to spoil your fun but you are playing a poor game if you do not even know the history of the cigars you are gifting. :twitch::fear::scared:


Wow...this post makes me quite upset. One of those that makes me question my loyalty to puff. I consider myself to be a good puffer, but I'm not CC expert so I stated as so. BTW, your assumption that I don't take care of or know the history of my cigars is just flat wrong. Please do not make assumptions about me or my cigar keeping practices.

Maybe I'm best left to enjoy this forum in the background...sorry @defetis


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Mante said:


> And if you are gifted a fake Cuban cigar? How does a freezer make it authentic?
> 
> Some newer members may feel they have been given a boon by receiving a cuban cigar. Then to find it tastes like crap would be a travesty as they then get turned away from some of the best cigars in the world.


Your pissing in the wring thread. This dude wouldn't buy from a bad source. Fqkr or not I don't care. I'm thankful and will smoke it


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

defetis said:


> Fqkr or not I don't care. I'm thankful and will smoke it


This...I have been gifted fake CC, on more than one occasion and even from a BOTL on this site. In each case they were unsolicited and unexpected gifts that I was thankful for. I have smoked fakes that were great and authentic CC or NC that were shitty...each stick is a different adventure for me...

Now, back to the bombings...I've decided, after watching y'all, that I'm not ready to take either of you sumbiches on!

Thanks for the entertainment


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Packerjh said:


> This...I have been gifted fake CC, on more than one occasion and even from a BOTL on this site. In each case they were unsolicited and unexpected gifts that I was thankful for. I have smoked fakes that were great and authentic CC or NC that were shitty...each stick is a different adventure for me...
> 
> Now, back to the bombings...I've decided, after watching y'all, that I'm not ready to take either of you sumbiches on!
> 
> Thanks for the entertainment


Come on Jason. Gargamel needs to do some pillaging. Pm your address or I will get it from @thebigk.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cocker_dude said:


> Wow...this post makes me quite upset. One of those that makes me question my loyalty to puff. I consider myself to be a good puffer, but I'm not CC expert so I stated as so. BTW, your assumption that I don't take care of or know the history of my cigars is just flat wrong. Please do not make assumptions about me or my cigar keeping practices.
> 
> Maybe I'm best left to enjoy this forum in the background...sorry @defetis


Hey Steve, to you at least I will offer an apology for questioning your gift. I am not a wordsmith & indeed should have addressed my concerns via PM instead of calling you out in public. There are members here that I know well that have let me know you are a welcome addition to this forum & I trust their judgement in the utmost. Again, to you I apologise. :thumb:


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

defetis said:


> With POOF going down I got a lot of updating to do.
> 
> Here is round 4
> 
> ...


 It's a HDM Palmas Extra from my humi I'm sure he got it from me in one of are trades. It as real as it gets


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

defetis said:


> Come on Jason. Gargamel needs to do some pillaging. Pm your address or I will get it from @thebigk.


 It's fun blowing up a Smurf everything turns blue


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Just want to take a minute to introduce everyone to my alter-ego. *It's about to get real!*
 @thebigk @Cocker_dude @Packerjh


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

defetis said:


> Come on Jason. Gargamel needs to do some pillaging. Pm your address or I will get it from @thebigk.


Now be nice...I'm just a little feller...well, I'm 6'5" really, but that doesn't work for a smurf...LOL!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

thebigk said:


> It's fun blowing up a Smurf everything turns blue


And you be nice too...and don't tell nobody you actually have my addy...that should be our secret!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Packerjh said:


> Now be nice...I'm just a little feller...well, I'm 6'5" really, but that doesn't work for a smurf...LOL!


I have no idea what you look like but this makes me laugh hardcore. Everyone meet jason


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

OMG...I thought I'd purged that photo...here's what I normally look like...


----------



## pdq_wizzard (Mar 15, 2014)

Jason, looks like you might have stepped in it


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Dayumm...now everyone is piling on...this is y'all's thread...kill each other...LOL!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Cocker_dude Received the final round. This is an awesome hit right here. You done good. All sticks I've been killing to try.



More great scotch to try out also. It's gonna be a good weekend starting now! Great getting to know you through all these hits Steve. I'm sure we will continue to butt heads here and there. Your final hit will go out Tuesday. Hope your really ready


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

:dude:


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

defetis said:


> @Cocker_dude Received the final round. This is an awesome hit right here. You done good. All sticks I've been killing to try.
> 
> 
> 
> More great scotch to try out also. It's gonna be a good weekend starting now! Great getting to know you through all these hits Steve. I'm sure we will continue to butt heads here and there. Your final hit will go out Tuesday. Hope your really ready


Great hit. 
Quick q, what the hell are they?


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Haha I'd like a list for myself. I know the super shot but not the other unbanded


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks like a viaje 5th anny but the others are some fancy new boutique stuff


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Ya I no that one. I just drank all the scotch. Holy hell


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

defetis said:


> Ya I no that one. I just drank all the scotch. Holy hell


Glad they arrived safely and it sounds like I provided some sticks that you haven't tried yet.

The small unbanned one is a viaje super shot. The other unbanned is a diesel DHO from huskers. The other three are caldwells if I'm remembering correctly. I'm up in the mountains this weekend and don't have access to my stash list.


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Got back from a weekend in the mountains and discovered that there was a large crater where my mailbox had been. I knew this was the work of @defetis and his round 3 bomb. I found the package in the tree in my neighbors front yard. Luckily none of the sticks were harmed.



I absolutely love the Illusione, Oliva V, Man O'War and the Tat. All the others I have not tried and I'm looking forward to them. I've been eyeing the LADC Serie EE for a while, but never pulled the trigger. I've heard wonderful things about the La Aurora and to be honest, I have not heard much about the Satori. It looks wonderful. And let's not forget about the shy one...hehe

Now let's talk about the stick on the left. It's a 7x70 (Holy Sh!t) Schizo. First off, I have no idea how I'm going to cut that thing. Maybe a chainsaw!! Second of all, I can only imagine how that will look when I'm smoking it. I'm going to have to smoke that puppy alone otherwise, the ribbing I'm going to get from my smoking buddies is going to be unrelenting. Finally, I think I'm going to do a review on it. I've never smoked anything close to that size. I'm kinda curious how it smokes. And no...there will be no pictures of that thing in my mouth during the review.

Great hit brother!! Very appreciative of the return fire.

:smoke:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I hear vitamin E will help reduce the stretch marks...remember to breathe with sharp, short breaths as you open wide for that thin the first time...you might feel just a little "pressure"...


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Brother...you best be careful with that smack talk.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> Brother...you best be careful with that smack talk.




9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 57
9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 64
9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 71
9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 88


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

defetis said:


> 9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 57
> 9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 64
> 9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 71
> 9114 9011 8986 6537 4176 88


 You sent four packages to the same guy


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Did I?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

defetis said:


> Did I?


I guess we will have to wait to see


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Holy shit.................


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Packerjh said:


> Holy shit.................


And you call me crazy


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

I got something in the mail today 
will post the damage tonight


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

thebigk said:


> I got something in the mail today
> will post the damage tonight


Hahahahahah.....hahahahahah....I love it!!! Got what you deserved!!!!

Oh, I got something spectacular too...and I WILL be firing back...sneaky bastage!

Thanks Joel!


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

He smacked me HARD. No open handed smack on this last one. I'll post pictures after I get home from work tonight.

Thanks Joel!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Muahahha


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Cocker_dude said:


> Glad they arrived safely and it sounds like I provided some sticks that you haven't tried yet.
> 
> The small unbanned one is a viaje super shot. The other unbanned is a diesel DHO from huskers. The other three are caldwells if I'm remembering correctly. I'm up in the mountains this weekend and don't have access to my stash list.


correct on all accounts


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Seems like somehow I got dragged into this. The first was a bomb from huskers' beverage and stogie pass from @Cocker_dude:



I didn't think anything of it, besides a generous bomb in a pass. That is until @defetis decided to send me a little surprise as well:



He included an enigmatic message, claiming he didn't forget about me (perhaps the blind review pass) and warning me of retaliation due to an ongoing "war." I found this thread and now I'm not sure if I'm scared or glad that I only got some collateral shrapnel. This is not my fight and my humi is full! My girl would kill me if I have to buy another humi...:fear:


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

@Laynard tupperware is cheap for a reason :boxing:


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Picture of the aforementioned bomb.



First, I have to ask. What is the stick with the black wrapper? I've never seen anything quite like it.

Finally, I don't think I've had a single one of these sticks. Super excited for all of them. Especially from the you know where.

Thank you @defetis

You are truly a great puff BOTL.


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> Picture of the aforementioned bomb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The unbanded one is the new Connecticut broadleaf they are using at a local place Havent had them yet but sure to be amazing


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok...here is the promised smackdown from Joel...he will pay...you see, that's the joy of return fire...I get to smash the hell outta the fella who had the audacity to look my direction...simple truth. Time for a good ol fashioned Smurfy Smackdown!

Thanks for these Joel...


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm gonna keep this thread going...
9114 9999 4423 8571 0849 84
9114 9999 4423 8571 0849 91


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Never did post my bomb
View attachment 87156

Thanks Joel but watch you front door


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

Man what did I get myself in to 
Got another package in the mail


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

This is getting awesome!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Cocker_dude said:


> I'm gonna keep this thread going...
> 9114 9999 4423 8571 0849 84
> 9114 9999 4423 8571 0849 91


I know where one of these was headed...no, the other one....landed in my poor, innocent, now broken parcel receptacle. Damn Steve...you're a beast!










I just got the crap slapped outta me! I don't know how you knew this, but there are a ton of new smokes in here for me! Now I need to pack two boxes...you see, Joel's package is still being planned as well...at least I now have both of your addresses!

Seriously though...this is a really intense gift, and I thank you! I will enjoy these...


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Steve is a boss!


----------



## Cocker_dude (Jan 27, 2014)

Glad they arrived safely. I intended to put a little note in their about talking smack and giving you what is due. But after I dropped it off at the post office, I found my note sitting on my desk. Nevertheless, you were served!!!


----------



## defetis (Jan 5, 2014)

Cocker_dude said:


> Glad they arrived safely. I intended to put a little note in their about talking smack and giving you what is due. But after I dropped it off at the post office, I found my note sitting on my desk. Nevertheless, you were served!!!




Steve, you are an ANIMAL! To anyone looking on, avoid this man at all costs!!! If you see his posts pretend like you see him in person and cover your face! Look the other way! And do not i repeat DO NOT! give him your address! Holy hell man your insane and Im at a loss for words. I feel like you prison shanked me and broke it off so I cant pull the remnants out! I have only tried the Illusione Roth before! This is beyond an Insane hit. I have your name on a tombstone and am shopping prices to ship it


----------

